# Some HDR from yesterday



## Bill19 (Dec 27, 2009)

Hi,
Yesterday, boxing day, i went out for a bit with my new tripod to do some HDR

1.






2.
I need a UV filter to protect my lens and to get rid of some of this glare, it ruins this photo and I think this photo would be pretty dam good if it didn't have any!!





3.





4





5





C+C very welcome!
All took with fuji S200EXR, HDR created on photomatix and tweaked on paint.net


----------



## Provo (Dec 30, 2009)

I like #2 but to be honest these images do not look to be hdr processed at all and the colors are really light almost looks like the images are washed out. And yes the glare ruins it. I would say retake


----------



## Bill19 (Dec 30, 2009)

What would you say looks like a HDR, got an example? 
And thanks


----------



## Provo (Dec 30, 2009)

Bill19 said:


> What would you say looks like a HDR, got an example?
> And thanks


 
Below are some of my hdr. But look around the forums you will find countless hdr images we can only post our own images here so I cannot show you as an example of other peoples work. Buy anyway as mentioned here are mine. I even posted video tutorilas of how to Video Tutorials if you want to look at them and if they can help you out by all means anything to help out someone.


----------



## Bill19 (Dec 31, 2009)

I am not so keen on the first two and last one, the others are beautiful.
Think i should try again when there is some clouds in the sky, maybe will try again today.


----------



## Provo (Dec 31, 2009)

Bill19 said:


> I am not so keen on the first two and last two, the others are beautiful.
> Think i should try again when there is some clouds in the sky, maybe will try again today.


 
Thats the spirit cheers post your results so we can all see:thumbup:


----------



## Bill19 (Dec 31, 2009)

Unfortunately by the time i was ready to go out side, the cloud was blank grey so i decided not to bother, will try some time though


----------



## SrBiscuit (Jan 2, 2010)

Provo said:


> I like #2 but to be honest these images do not look to be hdr processed at all and the colors are really light almost looks like the images are washed out. And yes the glare ruins it. I would say retake


 

it's been said that the best HDR shots, are not obviously HDR shots.
the tonemapped look you have going in your aruba shots would generally be considered "pushed too far" by many.
i still think your shots are cool provo, dont get me wrong. 
it's just that HDR is meant to show details in shadows and highlights that would otherwise be lost.

here is the best thread about HDR on this site. should be stickied IMHO.
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/hdr-discussions/176231-hdr-not-hdr-guide.html


----------



## Provo (Jan 2, 2010)

SrBiscuit said:


> Provo said:
> 
> 
> > I like #2 but to be honest these images do not look to be hdr processed at all and the colors are really light almost looks like the images are washed out. And yes the glare ruins it. I would say retake
> ...


 
Thanks and glad you find them cool


----------



## Mulewings~ (Jan 2, 2010)

Bill19 said:


> Unfortunately by the time i was ready to go out side, the cloud was blank grey so i decided not to bother, will try some time though



Don't let gray skies stop you!

You can get some awesome shots with gray skies.

Any day is a good day for getting out with your camera.


----------

